# Our snake won't eat live rodents



## Novus (Sep 6, 2010)

Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)

So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.

Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)


1. It's WAY more money doing live. Even more if you breed them.
2. Does this look "better for them"? This is the damage a live mouse can do to a ball python when not hungry and just left with the mouse.

http://ball-pythons.net/careimages/ballchew2.jpg

Sometimes you have no option but to feed live, under strict close supervision, but if yours is already eating frozen, thank whichever god you believe in and stick with it. 

Stick to frozen.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

How can it be cheaper???? you only have one snake and why on earth would you want to swap when your Royal is happy with defrost,im not against feeding live when it is the last resort but this is bizarre???????????


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

are you for real? you should never ever try and feed a snake live food unless its a last resort for a non feeder. it wont be cheaper buying them live. and if you breed them kill them first. there was a boa that was left with a live rat, and that was around 7 foot, and it had to be put down because the rat bit through its skin, eyes, face and got into its spinal collum and everything.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

it will in fact be more money to do it, and unless you have a large amount of snakes theres no point really, its also dangerous to the snake if left unattended, or if something goes wrong.
she's an established feeder keep her on what she knows : victory:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Awww poor mouse, glad he didnt get eaten


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is this a joke :bash: .


----------



## hathers (Jul 19, 2010)

That is pure madness lots of people have or had pythons with the opposite problem and you are looking to change it from frozen to live insane . Live feeding is for extreme cases of snakes not eating not for a snake that is feeding perfectly well on frozen .


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Err let me get this right...
Your snake is quite happy to eat defrosted mice, but you want to feed live?

Why?

As for being cheaper in the long run, if your snake gets bitten by a mouse, the vets bill will negate any saving you made!


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

The only reason to feed live is if you have a big problem feeder, and I'm talking months without food. And it's done as a last resort. There's no reason why a ball python that a good feeder on frozen rodents should be switched to live. None whatsoever.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky that she eats defrost and stop being so daft.


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

did u no tht not aloud to feed live food in the uk


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> did u no tht not aloud to feed live food in the uk


Yes you are.


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG!!!:gasp: Please don't take a chance with your beautiful animal. It just aint worth the risk.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I vote blatant troll!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?



Is this a wind up? Are you for real? Your Royal has been eating defrosted mice all this time & you suddenly decide that it would be a good idea to feed it on live :devil:. Live is only fed as a last resort when you have a non feeding snake & all other avenues have been extinguished. Never a good idea to switch them if they are feeding well on defrost, plus the Animal Welfare act comes into force here (it will be classed as doing it for your entertainment & not for the benefit of the snake as it feeds well on defrosted mice).


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Ally said:


> I vote blatant troll!


You read my mind!:whistling2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

some people just dont have a clue do they!?!

any research into this what-so-ever would have told you this is a bad idea!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ally said:


> I vote blatant troll!


 Second it. Must admit it crossed my mind when I read this earlier.:whistling2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

some people get a kick out of it sadly


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


hi, i had this problem too. What you need to do is suck the mouse before feeding it. Give it a right good suck and lick so it smells like human spit.


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

novus u clown!!!!! get a grip if it aint broke....


----------



## Novus (Sep 6, 2010)

There is a pet shop where we live and it sells mice $1.00 per mouse, but for frozen mice it can range anywhere from $10-$15 depending on what size the mouse is and they come 4 mice to a pack. Right now our snake is on large mice and we feed her once a week. So she's going through 4 mice a month. Frozen mice cost us $15 a month, live mice will cost us $4 a month and we already have a cage, feeding bowl, house, water, all of the things for the mice because our friend used to have mice but they all escaped.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm assuming by the fact you used the $ symbol you're in the USA?

If so, just order online from Rodentpro. Even their extra large adult mice are only $0.55 each if you're ordering less than 500 ($13.75 per bag of 25).

Work out how many of the current size you're gonna need until you need to go up a size. Then work out how many of that next size up you're gonna need until you go up again, then order all those, and just store 'em in the freezer until you need them.

Even with the shipping it'll work out cheaper than buying live or frozen locally.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I have no faith in this species....


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

hmm I suppose they're probably in the States, I suppose some folks don't like the idea of keeping frozen mice, so buying one live feeder mouse (as they're bred and sold for the purpose) at a time might be more convenient. But honestly I'd just stick to frozen, on the off chance the mouse does attack the snake it could cause serious damage. May as well do the safer method if it accepts pre-killed.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


Is it April the 1st already?



Novus said:


> There is a pet shop where we live and it sells mice $1.00 per mouse, but for frozen mice it can range anywhere from $10-$15 depending on what size the mouse is and they come 4 mice to a pack. Right now our snake is on large mice and we feed her once a week. So she's going through 4 mice a month. Frozen mice cost us $15 a month, live mice will cost us $4 a month and we already have a cage, feeding bowl, house, water, all of the things for the mice because our friend used to have mice but they all escaped.


If you're that worried by a few $ then I'd suggest you find a good home for the snake where it'll be looked after properly and be safe from the actions of idiots.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ShaunIOW said:


> Is it April the 1st already?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're that worried by a few $ then I'd suggest you find a good home for the snake where it'll be looked after properly* and be safe from the actions of idiots.*


:2thumb:


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

Meko said:


> hi, i had this problem too. What you need to do is suck the mouse before feeding it. Give it a right good suck and lick so it smells like human spit.


ive heard meko likes a good suck on a male pinkie especially :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

If live feeder mice are that much cheaper why don't you just buy a load, dispatch them and freeze them yourself? Not exactly rocket science is it?

That way you save the money and prevent the serious risk of injury to your snake.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

9Red said:


> If live feeder mice are that much cheaper why don't you just buy a load, dispatch them and freeze them yourself? Not exactly rocket science is it?
> 
> That way you save the money and prevent the serious risk of injury to your snake.


This ^

It's far simpler than keeping the mice for any length of time. More humane on the mouse, more humane on the sanke. And it'll eat them!


----------



## kooky1 (Feb 22, 2010)

why would you want to start feeding live knowing that your snake is perfectly happy with frozen? as other members have said live feeding is only ever done as a very last resort! i think your taking the pee:devil: you probably want to live feed so you can get a kick out of it and not for your snakes benefit:bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

freshly killed prey is the way to go... what i've always done.


----------



## slithering pets (Oct 30, 2010)

*madness - frozen to live*

*mad totally mad*,

feed frozen and be happy its feeding, 

and if your snake goes 4-5 months without feeding on frozen try live, but use tongs and hold by the rodent by tail, snake will then normally strike it off the tongs, *NEVER EVER EVER* leave live food in an enclosure without having firm grips on it yourself ie on tongs or whatever, and if you do try live use a mamut or gerbil, they are more likely to go for their natural food source in the wild, which is mammuts or jumping mice/gerbils

and if your having problems with the cost of food try this www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk 100 frozen mice for £43 thats 43p each half of any pet shop. i use them all of the time just make sure you pay for the dry ice which keep them frozen in transit.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

slithering pets said:


> *mad totally mad*,
> 
> feed frozen and be happy its feeding,
> 
> ...


You missed the US thing... It's differant over there, live feeding is pretty standard, and frozen really can be quite costly.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Ally said:


> live feeding is pretty standard, and frozen really can be quite costly.


I don't know where you got that from. The only people I knew over there who fed live did it because of problem feeders or when feeding elapids - or they were just idiots that didn't know any better.

Frozen rodents aren't that expensive from rodentpro, and most of the shows have at least one or two frozen rodent vendors there at great prices. Availability of frozen locally from pet stores wasn't that expensive either compared to live (live were almost always more expensive).


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

I used Rodentpro when I was in the states, they're very cheap and never thought about feeding live... why would I? All my snakes were excellent feeders on frozen, like the OP's. So why switch?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

In a confined space it's extremely dangerous to feed live animals to snakes - even zoo's don't do such practice. All this is showing is there are people out there who feel they need to see their snake feed off live food as it's "nature" and what they would do in the wild. The fact that we've been given intelligence to understand snakes CAN and DO eat frozen mice no problem is lost on them. Pathetic beyond belief and a poor troll as well.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


might be cheaper if you breed them but it isnt cheaper to buy them live.
im not 100% but here in the uk to feed a snake live vertibre (with backbone) is illigal.

reason your royal/ball aint eting live is cos its used to frozen, its very hard to make a switch especially with royal/ball pythons being fussy in the first place.

there is NO proof that a mouse is better for it live or dead.

as for instinct its not needed it will know what to eat. however to bring out its instinct as you say, is to eather do the food to nose with it or even drag the dead mouse around the viv pretending its live. remember snakes for food might look at motion,heat and sometimes taste


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> might be cheaper if you breed them but it isnt cheaper to buy them live.
> *im not 100% but here in the uk to feed a snake live vertibre (with backbone) is illigal.*
> 
> reason your royal/ball aint eting live is cos its used to frozen, its very hard to make a switch especially with royal/ball pythons being fussy in the first place.
> ...


 No it is legal to live feed.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

You are lucky yours eats dead!
After my girl escaped and ate my hamsters it took forever to get her to take f/t. And you have to make her food look live and be all warm.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> In a confined space it's extremely dangerous to feed live animals to snakes - even zoo's don't do such practice. All this is showing is there are people out there who feel they need to see their snake feed off live food as it's "nature" and what they would do in the wild. The fact that we've been given intelligence to understand snakes CAN and DO eat frozen mice no problem is lost on them. Pathetic beyond belief and a poor troll as well.


 
i totally agree i mean all this "its nature" usually given by americans cos there allowed to feed live is crap im sorry.

when preople say its "nature" what there really saying is its "basic instinct"

but when we have snakes it is not cruel or wrong to feed them thaw mice and futher more it is the safest way to feed them.

to say its nature could also be said for dogs and cats, but on the understanding of nature or basic instinct woud be like letting our dogs lose and training it to kill and feed on live prey instead of tinned food and the same for our cats. 
to feed our snakes thawed is just the same kinda domestication as out other animals


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> im not 100% but here in the uk to feed a snake live vertibre (with backbone) is illigal.


It's not. It's not illegal either.



Chrisuk33 said:


> i totally agree i mean all this "its nature" usually given by americans cos there allowed to feed live is crap im sorry.


So are we. Brits spew out the same crap occasionally too. Most American keepers don't live feed.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Kaouthia said:


> I don't know where you got that from. The only people I knew over there who fed live did it because of problem feeders or when feeding elapids - or they were just idiots that didn't know any better.
> 
> Frozen rodents aren't that expensive from rodentpro, and most of the shows have at least one or two frozen rodent vendors there at great prices. Availability of frozen locally from pet stores wasn't that expensive either compared to live (live were almost always more expensive).


I'm going purely by the prices posted in this thread.

And mostly agains everyone that it still telling tham that it's illegal when they're not in this country (mostly I assume, because they didn't actually read the thread!)


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Think all has been said here before............


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/588723-live-feeding.html
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Ally said:


> I'm going purely by the prices posted in this thread.


Did you not see the prices I linked on Rodentpro? 

Mice - $0.12 - $0.55 each depending on size & quantity.
Rats - $0.29 - $1.99 each depending on size and quanity.

Even live pinky mice were $2-3 each local to where I was (these are retail businesses after all, they need to make a profit). You can get XXXL frozen from Rodentpro for that.

If you're ordering enough for a few months that you can stock in the freezer, even with $30-40 shipping on top, it's going to work out cheaper than paying pet store prices for live, and the petrol to drive down to the pet store and back each week or two to go get it.

I don't see how any pet store can justify selling live for less than frozen (even if both are being sold by the same store). The only frozen items I ever saw in pet stores that were more expensive than buying live were the "Snake steak sausages" T-Rex brought out (which I believe are actually beef, although they weren't a big seller, and the company that made them no longer does).


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

Novus said:


> Recently my boyfriend and I have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be WAY less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> So we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what I've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


you shouldn't be keeping snakes obviously. 
live feed is dangerous, cruel and in fact more expensive if that is your worry.
i have had to care for a snake with horrible rodent bites because the chav i rescued her from thought it would keep his snake more 'hardcore'. absolutely pathetic. it wasn't pretty (but it lived =D)
jumped up idiots who can't be bothered to research things properly or consider the possible problems, suffering and fatalities it can cause.
do your poor little royal a favour and keep her on frozen!!


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

A snake is a pet not an entertainment item.


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

Kaouthia said:


> 1. It's WAY more money doing live. Even more if you breed them.
> 2. Does this look "better for them"? This is the damage a live mouse can do to a ball python when not hungry and just left with the mouse.
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/careimages/ballchew2.jpg
> ...


OMG the poor snake that makes me so sad 

Really why the hell would you want your Royal on live ? 

I hear people posting help want my royal on D/F not i want my royal on live its only taking d/f GOOD keep it that way. You should not have a ROYAL...............................


----------



## kay-leighann (Oct 12, 2009)

pk93 said:


> A snake is a pet not an entertainment item.


amen!



JonBoy20 said:


> OMG the poor snake that makes me so sad
> 
> Really why the hell would you want your Royal on live ?
> 
> I hear people posting help want my royal on D/F not i want my royal on live its only taking d/f GOOD keep it that way. You should not have a ROYAL...............................


shouldn't have any snake at all honey 

xx


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

You are quite lucky to have your snake on frozen. Keep it on frozen. You'll be spending $500 on a vet bill if you keep up feeding live.

Idiot. These things make my blood boil.


----------



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

gotta be an ironic joke


----------



## JT92 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just stick with frozen.. if the snake does go for the mouse the mouse would do everything to get free e.g. bite so you will be putting your snake at risk, also its not very humane for he mouse being bit and sqeezed to death, and if your buying mice from a shop what are suposed to be sold as pets is cruel (thats if that was the case though). it wont be cheaper either :whistling2:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

The mind boggles.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Live feeding? What could possibly go wrong?*

*WARNING NASTY IMAGES*


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Smigsy said:


> *WARNING NASTY IMAGES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad and sickening. If I was in charge of deciding the fate of whoever did this I'd have them put to death :censor: 
anyone that allows this kind of cruelty to an animal to go on deserves no life!


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

dkf1987 said:


> gotta be an ironic joke


Alas, no. There still are some stupid, moronic bottom burps crawling the planet these days!!:devil:


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

novus said:


> recently my boyfriend and i have tried to switch our ball python's feeding. She has been eating frozen mice since we got her and her previous owners fed her frozen mice as well. We decided to try feeding her live mice 1. Because it will be way less money in the long if we buy the mice live, and even less money if we just breed them 2. We heard that snakes prefer live mice and that it is better for them (natural instincts and all that)
> 
> so we bought some mice and once they were in the room she came out of her hiding hole and starting looking around for the mice while she was in her cage (a good sign from what i've researched) and we tried feeding one to her multiple times. The first time the mouse was pretty much knocked out and she didn't go for the mouse, even after it woke up and started moving around. Then we just put in a mouse and let it run around her feeding bin and she didn't go for it. The mouse was crawling on her, trying to get under her and then just took a nap in the corner.
> 
> Any tips on how to get her to eat a live mouse? Or is she just not a snake that eats mice live?


shoot me shoot me now!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Dug up old thread lol

But yes... there are some strange people out there!!!


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> did u no tht not aloud to feed live food in the uk


translated that means????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Fionab said:


> translated that means????


She says you aren't allowed to feed live in the UK. But that's untrue; you can.

I had difficulties deciphering it myself :whistling2:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

lol thanks,. and yep i know about the live feeding, im just astounded that the OP posted what they did....... no wonder our hobby has such a bad name its folks like that that cause it.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Fionab said:


> translated that means????


Are you not fluent in spactard? You should learn it, there's a lot of it about.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

im so happy that my snakes readily accept f/t. 
you should be glad too! royals have a tenancy to be fussy eaters so why fiddle around with its food if it was eating perfectly fine before?! i dont like it when people feed live but if its a last resort because they wont eat frozen i guess you have to accept it because otherwise your snake would die. but if it eats frozen all ready?! why on earth would you want to watch a little mousey get eaten just to see if your snake would eat it? :crazy: if you were under different circumstances, ie a vast majority of your snakes refused frozen and you had to breed your own mice to feed them, i wouldnt have a second thought if you fed the others the live ones too as that is cheaper than going out and buying frozen when you have live ones running around at home already. its alot cheaper for frozen mice, why would you want to feed it live?!:lol2: im glad the little guy didnt get eaten what did you do with it?


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

emmilllyyy said:


> im so happy that my snakes readily accept f/t.
> you should be glad too! royals have a tenancy to be fussy eaters so why fiddle around with its food if it was eating perfectly fine before?! i dont like it when people feed live but if its a last resort because they wont eat frozen i guess you have to accept it because otherwise your snake would die. but if it eats frozen all ready?! why on earth would you want to watch a little mousey get eaten just to see if your snake would eat it? :crazy: if you were under different circumstances, ie a vast majority of your snakes refused frozen and you had to breed your own mice to feed them, i wouldnt have a second thought if you fed the others the live ones too as that is cheaper than going out and buying frozen when you have live ones running around at home already. its alot cheaper for frozen mice, why would you want to feed it live?!:lol2: im glad the little guy didnt get eaten what did you do with it?



Seeing as the thread was from last year, probably sold it by now! : victory:


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

shhhh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
i never read the dates of threads, i really should start to:lol2:


----------



## MissLisaMarie (Apr 6, 2011)

correct me if im wrong but isnt it actually illegal in most circumstances to feed live mice ??


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

No. It isnt. You're wrong. Even if it was the OP is in the states. And this thread is ancient.


----------



## MissLisaMarie (Apr 6, 2011)

my bad then just something i had read somewhere .....


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

:gasp:


----------

